# Photo Contest (win a painting) VOTING!! Help everyone!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I picked Azale because it is what you asked for. You wanted a good picture of a horse in it's pasture.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

lol well i decided to go with the poll idea so *anyone voting just pick your favorite from the poll options*! THat should make it more fare & obvious


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You asked me to say why : D


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yes i know lol just making sure with everyone else!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I voted for Yvette as I felt it showed everything you asked for too but focused more on the horses and less on the pasture. All of the pictures were stunning and it was hard to choose but seeing the horses with the pasture behind them and their reflection in the water won out for me! 
Thanks for originally picking my granddaughter and her Clyde. I am glad not to be in the finals as that picture won a contest before and we have a pencil of that drawing and it is stunning!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes that water one by yvette really threw a curveball into my deciding so i wanted others to get into the voting


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Azale...that pic is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think that if noone else votes today, i will announce the winners at the end of the day!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

haha I only get 1 vote ohwell p:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Waybueno said:


> haha I only get 1 vote ohwell p:


LOL! Same here. I think there are some great photos here, and I know it would be hard for me if I had to choose.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> LOL! Same here. I think there are some great photos here, and I know it would be hard for me if I had to choose.


 Exactly lol which is why i decided to make it a public vote. Looks like my original pick is the favorite so far though...


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lolz i like yvette (did i spell right ) the two horses with the reflection so gorgus!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Azale...that pic is gorgeous!!!!



Thank you. One of my favorites. Got really lucky the morning I took it, had to drive 90 down the interstate though to make it to the spot in time before the light went bad. One and only time I ever saw these kinds of rays too. And I drove past this pasture everyday for two years.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well voting is over! And the winners are as follows (if you cant already see in the poll lol)
1st Place: Azale1
2nd Place: Yvette
3rd Place: JustDressageIt
Excellent photos guys!
Once again, prizes are a _16''X20'' custom canvas painting for the cost of shipping to *first place*_, _a 16''X20'' custom canvas painting for $100_ (50% off my original cost!)to *2nd & 3rd!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

good work azale  that pic was absolutely stunning.


----------

